# Proyecto Rayos-X - Parte I



## MaMu

La idea es analizar la señal de video proveniente de una cámara (CCD) y compararla con un valor de referencia, para ajustar automaticamente el nivel de tensión empleado al sacar una Placa de Rayos X. Este proyecto, encarado por nuestro colega Juan, futuro Bioingeniero, trata sobre el manejo de señales de video comparados con un patrón de referencia para calcular automaticamente la tensión a generarse en la placa, ya que dicho nivel varia segun la masa corporal del paciente, y es la necesaria para que los rayos la atraviecen.
Ya estoy tratando de recolectar la información necesaria para trabajar con este tipo de dispositivos utilizados en la Medicina.
Por lo pronto, intentaré encarar el análisis de la información de video, a raiz de IC como el AD722 (si mal no recuerdo esta discontinuado, pero hay otros equivalentes, sino algun TDA, como el 3560A)y un 555, para generar pulsos. En una etapa posterior sumaremos, la conversión A/D y el metodo adecuado para establecer el valor por resultado en la comparación de señales.
Como dato principal, el dispositivo CCD o bien, la cámara de estado sólido, emite una señal de video compuesta.

Se irá actualizando este post al correr de los dias.

*EDIT 1*

Antes que nada, un poco de literatura para ponernos en tema, que son los CCD? ya que trabajaremos con sus señales

*TEORÍA GENERAL DE CÁMARAS.*

Principio de funcionamiento de las cámaras de video

Aunque podrían establecerse numerosas categorías, puede ser útil agrupar los tipos de cámaras en dos grupos básicos:

- Cámaras de estudio o plató E.F.P.

- Cámaras portátiles o E.N.G.

Cuando se trabaja con cámaras configuradas para la captación electrónica de noticias (E.N.G.) o para la captación digital de noticias (D.N.G.), el equipo se denomina camcorder, conjunto formado por una óptica, una cabeza de cámara, un grabador de audio y video y un sistema de captación de audio. 

La cabeza de cámara está compuesta de las siguientes piezas:

El divisor óptico 
Elementos transductores de imagen. CCD 
Circuitos de proceso electrónico 
El visor 
Sistemas de comunicación
Objetivo. Es un sistema óptico capaz de focalizar la luz procedente de la escena sobre la superficie sensible del CCD.

La misión del objetivo es proporcionar una imagen nítida de la escena sobre la cara sensible del CCD. Las características del objetivo determinan:

El campo de visión. Parte de la escena que aparece encuadrada. (Fórmula nº1) 
La profundidad de campo. Rango de distancias de la imagen medida desde la cámara, dentro de la cual, los objetos aparecen enfocados. 
Luminosidad. Es la cantidad de luz reflejada por la escena y que terminará por llegar al CCD.
Campo de visión. Este parámetro muy a tener en cuenta por el operador, depende de la distancia focal del objetivo y del área explorada por el CCD.

Llamamos distancia focal a la distancia que recorre la luz desde el centro óptico de la lente hasta el punto donde la imagen está enfocada, es decir, la superficie sensible del CCD enfocando a infinito.

Para saber que área nos puede cubrir nuestro objetivo:

HORIZONTAL

D x w

W=---------

F

W= Anchura de campo

D= Distancia del foco al objeto

w= Anchura del área de exploración del CCD

F= Longitud focal del objetivo.

VERTICAL

D x Aa

A=-----------

F

A = Altura de campo

D = Distancia del foco al sujeto

Aa= Altura del área de exploración

F = Longitud focal del objetivo

Fórmula nº 1

Medidas de áreas de distintos tipos de CCd´s.

A partir de aquí podemos comprobar que el área cubierta por el objetivo es mayor cuando utilizamos objetivos con distancia focal corta, estos objetivos producen unos ángulos de visión grandes y reciben el nombre de grandes angulares cuando su distancia focal es menor que la medida de la diagonal de la superficie del CCD.

Los objetivos con longitudes focales largas cubren pequeñas áreas de la escena, de manera que estas pequeñas áreas ocupan toda la pantalla, estos objetivos se conocen como teleobjetivos y se clasifican así los que tiene una distancia focal mayor a la medida de la diagonal del CCD.

Las cámaras de vídeo vienen equipadas con objetivos de focal variable, zoom. Son los que permiten seleccionar cualquier distancia focal comprendida entre un mínimo (gran angular) hasta un máximo (teleobjetivo), los objetivos zoom se identifican por el rango de longitudes focales que son capaces de cubrir.

Ejemplo:

Un zoom con focales de 10mm. A 120mm. Tiene un rango de 12X o potencia de 12X, esto es, 10*12= 120. Las potencias típicas son: 6X 10X 14X 18X, en trabajos especializados se puede llegar a montar un zoom de 50X.

Los objetivos zoom se diseñan de forma que mantengan perfectamente a foco la imagen durante todo el recorrido de distancias focales. ( Foco de carro)

Al final del cilindro del objetivo, hay un mando, "macro" con el cual habilitamos la lente para que pueda enfocar objetos muy próximos, esta lente especial está corregida para no producir aberraciones en distancias cortas.

La luminosidad. El término luminosidad se refiere a la capacidad de un objetivo para captar la luz que refleja una escena y transferirla al plano focal o parte sensible del CCD. La apertura efectiva de una lente, es decir, el diámetro de la zona de la lente que realmente trabaja se controla mediante un dispositivo llamado diafragma y trabaja de forma similar al iris del ojo humano, a mayor cantidad de luz más se cierra dejando pasar menos luz, a menor cantidad de luz, se abre para aprovechar al máximo la luz existente. El aro del diafragma está calibrado en números F o STOP´S.

*El divisor óptico.*

Hay dos tipos de divisores ópticos:

- Los espejos dicroicos

- Los prismas dicroicos

Espejos dicroicos. Uno de los primeros sistemas de división cromática empleados en cámaras de T.V. se basaban en el empleo de espejos dicroicos;

Son espejos especiales que reflejan longitudes de ondas concretas, es decir, reflejan colores concretos y transmiten otros.

Este sistema refleja la luz azul y roja tal como se muestra en la figura, el primer espejo refleja la longitud de onda correspondiente al rojo hacia arriba, siendo a continuación reflejada por un espejo normal y enviada hacia la cara sensible del CCD correspondiente. El CCD se denomina rojo porque entrega al circuito de vídeo la señal correspondiente al color rojo pero en realidad es idéntico a los otros dos CCD´s.

Con el canal azul ocurre lo mismo que con el rojo. Los dos espejos principales dejan pasar las longitudes de onda del color Verde que fluye en línea recta hacia el sensor correspondiente.

La posición relativa de los tres transductores debe ser como muestra la figura para que la distancia que recorren los tres haces luminosos sea la misma y mantengan las tres imágenes monocromáticas enfocadas en la cara sensible del CCD.

Prisma dicroico. Las cámaras profesionales de alta gama emplean un sistema separador de color algo distinto a los espejos dicroicos. Este sistema se basa en la utilización de prismas compactos y se caracteriza por ofrecer unas vías ópticas más cortas que en el caso de los espejos dicroicos, de esta forma se reduce la distancia entre el objetivo y los sensores CCD.

Este sistema es más eficaz en la separación del color ya que los ángulos de reflexión son más estrechos y se reducen el numero de superficies aire-cristal que tienden a dispersar la luz, tienen una menor pérdida de luz lo que se traduce en mayor eficacia en la transmisión de la misma, esto último supone una mayor sensibilidad de la cámara.

*Elementos transductores de imagen.*

Los transductores son dispositivos diseñados para convertir o transformar la señal luminosa en señal eléctrica procesable. En T.V. se conocen dos tipos:

El tubo de imagen y el dispositivo de cargas acopladas CCD.

El tubo de imagen. Es el encargado de transformar la señal luminosa en señal eléctrica. El principio de funcionamiento de un tubo se basa en la exploración que realiza un haz de electrones generado por un cañón en el interior de un tubo. Este haz explora la superficie fotosensible (target) donde se forma la imagen y tiene la propiedad de variar su carga eléctrica al incidir sobre ella un flujo luminoso.

El target o mosaico de celdas discretas, está cargado con una corriente eléctrica llamada corriente de oscuridad,

Cuando incide un flujo luminoso sobre esta superficie, por su naturaleza fotoeléctrica, esta superficie varía su carga eléctrica en función de la cantidad de energía luminosa que incide sobre ella, variando así la cantidad de flujo eléctrico que entrega al circuito electrónico encargado de elaborar la señal de vídeo.

*El CCD. (CHARGE COUPLED DEVICE). Hay dos diferencias fundamentales entre el tubo y el ccd:*

1º. - Mientras el tubo está formado por una capa fotoconductiva homogénea, llamada target, la cual es explorada y proporciona una señal de salida continua, el sensor ccd está formado por una serie de elementos discretos (pixel´s) sensibles a la luz los cuales son interrogados de forma secuencial. 

2º. - La superficie del target puede variar sus dimensiones durante la exploración para adaptarla a la imagen producida por el objetivo, mientras que el formato de imagen del ccd es fijo y es la lente la que debe adaptarse a dicho formato.

*Circuitos de procesado de la señal de vídeo.*

Los tubos generan una señal de bajo nivel que debe ser cuidadosamente amplificada antes de poder llevarla a etapas posteriores. Esta es la misión del preamplificador. Con los CCD´S es menos delicado ya que proporciona mayor nivel en la salida de la señal, aun así, esta señal también debe pasar por el bloque preamplificador.


----------



## MaMu

*Tratamiento de la Señal de Video Compuesto*

A continución, la primera etapa del circuito

*Descripción*

Lo primero que hacemos es tomar los valores del CCD y sumar mediante el capacitor, los valores de luminancia y crominancia. Luego, detectamos si existe presencia de la señal de video compuesto, para automatizar la siguiente etapa, es decir, si existe señal de video compuesto presente el los bornes, entonces, mandamos la misma señal a la etapa de amplificación para obtener valores de medición más precisos y fáciles de leer. (he omitido la conmutación de tensión del amplificador, que tambien se puede hacer al detectar señal.. seguramente lo incluiremos en el circuito final). Nótese que podemos trabajar con la señal tal cual esta o invertirla.

Como Juan me aclaró, que quien le evaluará el proyecto, no es muy amigo de lo digital, vamos a realizar un comparador analógico, con algun operacional. 

*Cómo?*
http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/postscript/LibroEcaBasica/Tema9.pdf

Lo que necesitaria Juan, es que aclares como será la comparación, si sobre un valor prefijado, 2 valores en rango (Mayor y menor), etc. Para saber que armar, si un comparador ventana, uno realimentado (schmitt), etc.

continuará....


----------



## Juan

*SISTEMA DE RX.*

La producción de Rx es una cuestión de conversión de energía. La unidad fundamental es el (eV) o cantidad de energía liberada cuando un e cae a través de una diferencia de potencial de 1 Volt.

*Hay dos formas de producir Rx cuando un e- interactúa con el blanco (target):*
*·	Radiación Continua o Blanca:*
Cuando un e- se aproxima al núcleo de una átomo, el e- se desvía alrededor del núcleo positivo, esta desaceleración debe ser acompañada por la emisión de Radiación Electromagnética. Forma un espectro de energía continuo ya que el e- interactúa con átomos de distintos tamaños liberando distintas energías.

*·	Radiación Característica:*
Esta se produce cuando un e- de alta velocidad interactúa con un e- orbital. Este e- es ejectado fuera del átomo quedando excitado el mismo, un e- de una capa superior baja a ocupar el lugar del e- ejectado y libera energía monofrecuente E = h.v


*POTENCIA SUMINISTRADA.*
La energía mas utilizada en medicina va de un rango de 20 a 150 KeV. 
Para producir Rx necesitamos:

·	Una fuente libre de e-
·	Un medio para impartir energía a los e-
·	Un material apropiado para el blanco o target

*TUBO DE Rx.*
El tubo de rayos x se trata de una ampolla de vidrio al vació resistente al calor, el vació es casi perfecto, esta consta de dos electrodos, uno negativo o Cátodo y otro positivo o Ánodo, estos a su vez se encuentran conectados por medio de cables de alta tensión a un fuente de energía de alto voltaje para la formación de rayos y otra de bajo voltaje para luces, movimientos en algunos casos, liberación o colocación de frenos etc.
Tanto la producción de electrones como el choque electrónico producen grandes cantidades de calor ya que el 99% se transformadorrma en calor y solo el 1% en radiación, es por esto que tanto Ánodo como Cátodo deben ser de materiales  con alto punto de fusión  como el Tungsteno o el Wolframio (su punto de fusión se encuentra por encima de los 3500    grados c)
El Cátodo es un filamento o electrodo negativo que debe poseer un circuito de calefacción que permita su calentamiento para que por efecto Edison este filamento calentado al vació emita electrones, debemos saber también que a mayor calentamiento mayor será el numero de electrones que se produzca.
Estos electrones permanecerán como una nube alrededor del filamento y no saldrán despedidos hacia el Ánodo mientras no se produzca una diferencia de potencial entre Ánodo y Cátodo, al ser despedidos violentamente se produce el efecto Deforesta.
Por medio de una diferencia de potencial dado por el Kilo Voltaje, estos electrones son despedidos con fuerza hacia el polo positivo o Ánodo, chocan contra las pistas anódicas, (las pistas son los distintos focos), fino y grueso el choque produce liberación de energía 99% calor 1% Rx , en ese choque se producen los rayos que con la placa orientadora salen del tubo en forma imaginaria de cono, por eso es que el haz primario es el totalmente vertical y a medida que se alejan en su verticalidad tienen menos potencia ( mayor longitud de onda) , al atravesar al paciente los diferentes tejidos tienen distintos grados de absorción, lo que produce los diferentes grados de grises, ( donde hay mayor absorción ej Hueso la impresión es más blanca etc... ) al chocar contra este se produce radiación, Esta radiación se produce con la transformadorrmación de la energía cinética  de los electrones en energía de R.X.
En los tubos modernos existen dos filamentos, cada uno de ellos alojados en una Copa de Enfoque a la que se dota de carga negativa de tal manera que los electrones producidos en el filamento calentado al vacío, son rechazados por la carga negativa de la copa, que los concentra disponiéndolos para impactar a nivel del area focal del Ánodo .
El impacto  electrónico se realiza sobre una pastilla de Tungsteno dentro de un bloque  del mismo material, recibiendo esta el nombre de Mancha Focal.


----------



## Juan

*TUBO INTENSIFICADOR:*

Con este dispositivo recibimos el haz de radiación remanente una vez que atravezo al paciente y lo trasforma en luz visible e intensifica esta imagen, para despues por medio de la camara CCD poder ver la imagen en un monitor en tiempo real.

Para ver el funcionamiento de este disposituivo les dejo un link espero que les sirva:

*www.medspain.com/ant/n11_abr00/intensificador.htm*


----------



## MorbidAngel_

yo tengo un plumbicon XQ 1428 G de matsushita
sirve?


----------



## Aristides

Si es necesario medir la luz incidente, dentro del espectro visible es muy fácil con el:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/compshop/tsl230.pdf

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=27924

Es un convertidor luz/frecuencia muy lineal y escalable por soft.


----------



## solaris8

tenga acceso a equipos de rayos x.,  algunos en deshuso y otros funcionando,si te sirve algun dato solo avisame
 lo que no entiendo bien, perdon , es quieres ver la rediografia antes de sacarla?
porque eso seria muy bueno


----------



## savad

Hola a todos

- Yo tego algo de conocimeinto, pero para continuar:
Juan:  Aun estas interesado en este proyecto?,  Lo terminaste? o esta aun en el escritorio? Tienes algun diagrama a boques que puedas poner en el foro?

Solaris: Me interesa el proyecto y puesto que tu tienes accesso, que tipo dental, portatil o de mesa. Tienen el intensificador ? que marca y modelo  creo que podemos partir de alli

Tu equipo viene con la camara de tv y/o cine?  en los 80's vi algunas mesas Phillips que tenian estos equipos en el IMSS y el ISSTE.


----------



## solaris8

si tengo acceso a algunos equipos y circuiteria, son de un amigo que se dedica a repararlos pero no hay problema supongo que me los prestaria.
hay algunos que ya estan  en desuso, pero habria que ver, no tengo los datos pero averiguo y pcontesto.
disculpen la tardanza

son equipos en su mayoria portatiles, hay alguno de ecografia.....


----------



## fatega

Hola que tal me llamo Fernando muy interesante tu circuito pero falta el circuito final para poder ver la radiografia en una pc . Gracias de antemano


----------



## fatega

Hola necesito el diagrama completo de tu proyecto que es muy interesante. Gracias de antemano


----------



## aragan

que tal me interesaria... se de electronica... soy ing. electromecanico.. y eso podriamos hecharnos la mano...


----------

